# Boost Gauge



## TimmayK (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys after some info on fitting a Defi boost gauge to my RS, spoke to TT Shop about it and they said it wasn't a cheap job due to the price of the controller unit. Anyone know what control unit is needed and wheres the best place to get one from? Greatful for any help as search just comes up with people who have fitted them but no links

Cheers


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... gory_Code=

Not sure if this is discontinued now, but this is the setup I have. Ordered from OSIR too along with the OPod to mount the gauge in the vent.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

All that for a gauge? was thinking of getting one but not so sure now


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a Shadow gauge, no differance to the DEFI unit apart from the price, I have it sat in a O Pod mono, I will be selling it as I am getting new shadow ones £100 delivered have a look on my build thread, piece of pee to fit as well


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rob could you pm me the thread so I have reference to it, much appreciated man.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

What are the new shadow ones like?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Gloomy, that's why there called shadows :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here is the link I may be able to organise a group buy if enough people are interested

http://www.alleymotorsport.co.uk/shadow ... s-83-c.asp


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

So... Here's my predicament, I want a gauge that will help with optimum gear change timing to really get the manual gears shifting nicely to get best acceleration, what would you recommend that would aid in this gauge wise bearing in mind the car is tuned and modified?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How often are you going to require optimum gear changes & best acceleration, I'm sure experience & knowing your engine will always be better than any gauge.
Hoggy.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah that is true, at the moment I go by the rpm range which probably should suffice


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I use DSG for the shifting


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Great if you have dsg, us manuals have to get that hand and left foot timing just right to avoid as much loss of revs and boost in the process  love dropping a few gears in the manual though


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I can do that as well 8)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yeh, should have bought a real one Pat
:lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

lol, all you two pedal boys make me laugh.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jan 31, 2011)

I just ordered the shadow as well. Look around in the forums and someone posted stating that they did it without the controller unit.

Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> lol, all you two pedal boys make me laugh.


pffff ..


----------



## TimmayK (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the links and information guys, i have spoken to a local VAG specialists about the gauges and he is going to call me some time this week about it all. I ideally want a defi gauge but can see me going for a shadow gauge if it's going to be stupid money.

Cheers


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> lol, all you two pedal boys make me laugh.


Hi mate.
Didn't you, one stage, considered to get a liquid gauge?
Do they make it for RS.
I would consider to get one one day.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The Shadow Gauge does not need a controller and is about a third of the price of a Defi and the 
covers the boost reading required, whereas a Defi doesn't


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rosso TT said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, all you two pedal boys make me laugh.
> ...


Yeah but wasn't so sure on how accurate and responsive they are, apparently they do have an RS one now but I also found one by an American company called P3 http://www.p3cars.com/audi-a3/audi-a3-t ... interface/


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

That look sgood and it's even got a shift light so you can get those optimum gear changes you were after - as you have to use your foot!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

moro anis said:


> That look sgood and it's even got a shift light so you can get those optimum gear changes you were after - as you have to use your foot!


Indeed, the only thing it doesn't have over the liquid TT gauge is bhp figures and graphs but apparently they are only estimated figures and never precise. The P3 gauge only displays info that is precise and accurate therefore does not show bhp figures.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Rosso TT said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Good find, i'll have a look at it.
Thanks.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

What did you think of it?


----------



## Jazzmaster71 (Jul 18, 2012)

I just installed the Shadow boost gauge in my Mk2 2007, and its all working all well however the connection point to the Main/beam/park light wich I took from the main switch is somehow not giving out 12Volts that is required by the the Shadow gauge. now when turning on Park/main beam the baklight of the Shadow gauge is comming on and off.
I measure with a Multi meter and it was around 0,7vdc. Is this CAN BUS signal?
I checked this line of connection before connecting and it was 12VDC when main beam was switched on.
Anywone who knows about this, or could could give me a point of directions to where to pick up this signal?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Another option in a Pivot Gauge. A bit pricier that the shadow gauges and doesn't look as good in my opinion but another option none the less.

http://www.pivotracing.com/product/XV

It is an ODB gauge so just plugs into the ODB port like the P3. Offers switching between boost, oil temp and water temp and had peak hold function.

It's in an OSIR pod mount in these pics.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

what's actually involved in fitting the shadow gauge. Does it plug into the obd port?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No it needs tapping into the boost pipe nothing major, shall I ask about a group buy?

See if we can get a better price


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

robokn said:


> No it needs tapping into the boost pipe nothing major, shall I ask about a group buy?
> 
> See if we can get a better price


is there an easy pickup for any wiring Rob, i'm assuming 12v lighting electrics etc and the boost pipe supplies the reading?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

conneem said:


> Another option in a Pivot Gauge. A bit pricier that the shadow gauges and doesn't look as good in my opinion but another option none the less.
> 
> http://www.pivotracing.com/product/XV
> 
> ...


Hmmm another interesting multifunction gauge, decisions decisions


----------



## Jazzmaster71 (Jul 18, 2012)

wellhouse said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > No it needs tapping into the boost pipe nothing major, shall I ask about a group buy?
> ...


For the "constant" 12V I tapped into one of the slots in the fuse box, also when the ignition has been turned of I found another free breaker slot. If you need more information I can surely take a few photos for you.
However I'm struggling with the connection going the signal where the gauge is supposed to dim when main beams/park lights turn on.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I can ask Huets who wired mine in as it dims at night so not so in your face


----------



## Jazzmaster71 (Jul 18, 2012)

robokn said:


> I can ask Huets who wired mine in as it dims at night so not so in your face


Hi Robokn. Ok thanks that would be highly appriciated. I found out why the backlight on the gauge is "flashing". I've connected it to the Dimmer line on the main light switch. The backlight on the gauge is dimmed when Park/main beams are on only when I put the dash board light on full


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

robokn said:


> No it needs tapping into the boost pipe nothing major, shall I ask about a group buy?
> 
> See if we can get a better price


I'd be interested in that


----------



## Jazzmaster71 (Jul 18, 2012)

davectr said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > No it needs tapping into the boost pipe nothing major, shall I ask about a group buy?
> ...


You probably should look in to buying a Boost tap, because the hose where to tap into is very short for any T-plugs. I know APR has a CNC machined boost tap for our cars. Somehow expensive but its forth it. I've opted for another type.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Just buy the forge boost "tap". Pretty cheap

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... ct=FMBGFK2


----------



## Jazzmaster71 (Jul 18, 2012)

jamescalland said:


> Just buy the forge boost "tap". Pretty cheap
> 
> http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... ct=FMBGFK2


Ive looked into that one, but I have a little doubt that it actually fits. Isn't this for TT 2.0 model 08->.
I've not seen any pictures on website showing this mounted on our cars.


----------



## Jazzmaster71 (Jul 18, 2012)

robokn said:


> I can ask Huets who wired mine in as it dims at night so not so in your face


Hi Robokn! Any news about the signal?
thanks.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not yet they are mega busy no perhaps not top of their list at the mo


----------



## Jazzmaster71 (Jul 18, 2012)

robokn said:


> Not yet they are mega busy no perhaps not top of their list at the mo


Ok then I'll sit tight and wait 
I could check tomorrow if I can get the signal from the DRL knob(park lights). Because if I switch the main lights ON, the park ligts should also be turned on. Usually at day time I don't have any lighst on accept my newly installed HELLA LED DRL. Which by EU regulation from 2010 and onwards would be the only lights necessary during day time.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi guys, where do you run the boost pipe when going through the firewall ?


----------

